# Want Info On 82 Quattro Coupe



## Colt556 (Apr 19, 2004)

I have a friend that has an 82 Quattro Coupe that has been in a storage facility for about 10 years. It is like the Coupe in the June 82 Car and Driver write up except that it has Euro headlights and what appears to be a plexiglass rear window with a defroster. The front bumper is a little different also. My friend also says that the cars title has "Tresor Quattro Coupe" or something similar. The car is in pretty good shape body and interior wise. He said that the last time he had it running it was blowing out white smoke and that he thought the turbo was bad. He got divorced and put the car in storage. I am interested in buying this car and would like some info on it from you guys. I can get more information on the car from him soon. Thank you in advance for any info!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: Want Info On 82 Quattro Coupe (03 gli24vvr6)*

Get it!
It is a rare car and not many were coupe Quattro’s.
That is a car that you either like Tresers styling or you hate it.
I am one that likes it. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Colt556 (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: Want Info On 82 Quattro Coupe (URQ)*

Do you have any pricing info on this car? I know there were only 400 or so licensed in the US. Are all of those cars Tresors? Thanks for the info!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

